# Just think about anyone you know squatting...



## Stinkyyy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh man.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 16, 2012)

What is it you're squatting in? lol


----------



## Stinkyyy (Nov 16, 2012)

dprogram said:


> What is it you're squatting in? lol


Whatever you want man, just picture any mother fucker doing a squat and spreading their ass cheeks - always cracks me up when im in need of a cheap laugh.


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL! Ok,ok,I like it ganna have to steel it from ya. Im low in the cheep laugh department.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd rather watch hot females squat instead.


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 16, 2012)

werd..... hot females yeeeees....


----------



## Fishkiss (Nov 16, 2012)

<«««««««Amish squat. (Click full pic to get full laugh)


----------



## Stinkyyy (Nov 16, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> I'd rather watch hot females squat instead.


Ya I second this.


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 16, 2012)

In the prison system,we had to squat,during strip searches,of course you can just imagine what some inmates would do for a laugh !..................as for the "hot girls" squatting in the system,.....................no thanks


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 16, 2012)

Althou I don't understand why you would do this exercise in high heels?


----------



## dprogram (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh. My. God. Becky. Look at her butt. It is soooo big.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> Althou I don't understand why you would do this exercise in high heels?


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 17, 2012)

Those rap guys' girlfriends.....lol


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 17, 2012)

Normal everyday life,of going to work or staying busy,can keep you in somewhat shape, but in the prison system,not everyone gets a job. So it's out to the yard,where you will see hundreds of inmates,working out,in every possible way !.............As for myself, I had to change, cause if I didn't, I'd be back in prison,doing the rest of my twenty,plus whatever other charges I would of racked up !..........My plan to stay out,was not to get comfortable in prison,so no cards games,no chess,no working out, but instead, work on me ! Well, I did it,I changed and am free !.................But,my point is,getting out,at my age & going back to doing carpentry & painting,being so outta shape,was a fucking bitch, I weighed 164 lbs,( not sure how many stone that is)...................ahhh, the price we pay for freedom,is dear


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 17, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> Althou I don't understand why you would do this exercise in high heels? Proper squat!


----------

